
Facebook Secret: Want to See Who’s Monitoring Your Facebook? Follow These Steps - swamp40
http://www.anonews.co/facebook-secret-monitoring/
======
swamp40
I think it's keying on the nicknames.

Why people have "Facebook Security" as a nickname is another question.

------
avckp
Instead of "Facebook Security" type in "Facebook".

~~~
DrScump
That gives a never-ending list, only a few of whom seem to even be
employees... including lots of obviously fake accounts.

I got "No Results" for "Facebook Security".

